# USB + nforce2

## lorschy

hi leute, ich wollt ma fragen ob es schon einer geschafft hat nen usbdrucker auf nem nforce2 board ans rennen zu bringen. ich habe mich genausstens ans printer tutorial gehalten aber nix geht.

```
lsmod

printer                 7936   0  (unused)

usbcore                74688   0  [printer]

usb-ohci               20680   0  (unused)

```

```
dmesg

usb.c: registered new driver usbdevfs

usb.c: registered new driver hub

hcd/ehci-hcd.c: 2002-May-07 USB 2.0 'Enhanced' Host Controller (EHCI) Driver

hcd/ehci-hcd.c: block sizes: qh 96 qtd 96 itd 128 sitd 64

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 00:02.2 to 64

hcd.c: ehci-hcd @ 00:02.2, PCI device 10de:0068 (nVidia Corporation)

hcd.c: irq 11, pci mem d0862000

usb.c: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 1

hcd/ehci-dbg.c: ehci_start hcs_params 0x102486 dbg=1 cc=2 pcc=4 !ppc ports=6

hcd/ehci-dbg.c: 00:02.2: ehci_start portroute 0 0 1 1 1 0 

hcd/ehci-dbg.c: ehci_start extended capabilities at pci 160

hcd/ehci-dbg.c: ehci_start hcc_params 0xa086 caching frame 256/512/1024 park

hcd/ehci-hcd.c: reset 80b02 cmd park=3 ithresh=8 period=1024 Reset HALT

hcd/ehci-hcd.c: init 10001 cmd (park)=0 ithresh=1 period=1024 RUN

hcd/ehci-hcd.c: USB 2.0 support enabled, EHCI rev 1. 0

hcd.c: 00:02.2 root hub device address 1

usb.c: kmalloc IF c1a1fa20, numif 1

usb.c: new device strings: Mfr=3, Product=2, SerialNumber=1

usb.c: USB device number 1 default language ID 0x0

Manufacturer: Linux 2.4.20-gentoo-r7 ehci-hcd

Product: PCI device 10de:0068 (nVidia Corporation)

SerialNumber: 00:02.2

hub.c: USB hub found

hub.c: 6 ports detected

hub.c: standalone hub

hub.c: ganged power switching

hub.c: individual port over-current protection

hub.c: Single TT

hub.c: TT requires at most 8 FS bit times

hub.c: Port indicators are not supported

hub.c: power on to power good time: 0ms

hub.c: hub controller current requirement: 0mA

hub.c: port removable status: RRRRRR

hub.c: local power source is good

hub.c: no over-current condition exists

hub.c: enabling power on all ports

usb.c: hub driver claimed interface c1a1fa20

usb.c: kusbd: /sbin/hotplug add 1

usb.c: kusbd policy returned 0xfffffffe

i2c-core.o: i2c core module version 2.7.0 (20021208)

NET4: Linux TCP/IP 1.0 for NET4.0

IP Protocols: ICMP, UDP, TCP, IGMP

IP: routing cache hash table of 2048 buckets, 16Kbytes

TCP: Hash tables configured (established 16384 bind 16384)

ip_tables: (C) 2000-2002 Netfilter core team

NET4: Unix domain sockets 1.0/SMP for Linux NET4.0.

cryptoapi: loaded

systrace: systrace initialized

ds: no socket drivers loaded!

kjournald starting.  Commit interval 5 seconds

EXT3-fs: mounted filesystem with ordered data mode.

VFS: Mounted root (ext3 filesystem) readonly.

Mounted devfs on /dev

Freeing unused kernel memory: 128k freed

hub.c: port 1, portstatus 100, change 0, 12 Mb/s

hcd/ehci-hub.c: GetStatus port 2 status 0x1803 POWER speed=2 CSC CONNECT

hub.c: port 2, portstatus 501, change 1, 480 Mb/s

hub.c: port 2 connection change

hub.c: port 2, portstatus 501, change 1, 480 Mb/s

hub.c: port 2, portstatus 501, change 0, 480 Mb/s

hub.c: port 2, portstatus 501, change 0, 480 Mb/s

hub.c: port 2, portstatus 501, change 0, 480 Mb/s

hub.c: port 2, portstatus 501, change 0, 480 Mb/s

hub.c: port 2, portstatus 511, change 0, 480 Mb/s

hub.c: port 2 of hub 1 not reset yet, waiting 10ms

hub.c: port 2, portstatus 511, change 0, 480 Mb/s

hub.c: port 2 of hub 1 not reset yet, waiting 10ms

hub.c: port 2, portstatus 511, change 0, 480 Mb/s

hub.c: port 2 of hub 1 not reset yet, waiting 200ms

hcd/ehci-hub.c: 00:02.2 port 2 full speed, give to companion, 0x1001

hcd/ehci-hub.c: GetStatus port 2 status 0x3001 OWNER POWER speed=0 CONNECT

hub.c: port 2, portstatus 0, change 10, 12 Mb/s

hcd/ehci-hcd.c: 00:02.2: free_config devnum 0

hub.c: port 3, portstatus 100, change 0, 12 Mb/s

hub.c: port 4, portstatus 100, change 0, 12 Mb/s

hub.c: port 5, portstatus 100, change 0, 12 Mb/s

hub.c: port 6, portstatus 100, change 0, 12 Mb/s

Adding Swap: 771080k swap-space (priority -1)

EXT3 FS 2.4-0.9.19, 19 August 2002 on ide0(3,71), internal journal

SCSI subsystem driver Revision: 1.00

3c59x: Donald Becker and others. www.scyld.com/network/vortex.html

01:08.0: 3Com PCI 3c905B Cyclone 100baseTx at 0xc800. Vers LK1.1.16

Creative EMU10K1 PCI Audio Driver, version 0.20a, 16:11:29 Oct 29 2003

emu10k1: EMU10K1 rev 8 model 0x8027 found, IO at 0xc000-0xc01f, IRQ 11

ac97_codec: AC97  codec, id: 0x5452:0x4123 (TriTech TR A5)

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 00:04.0 to 64

end_request: I/O error, cmd 0 dev 02:00 (floppy), sector 0

kjournald starting.  Commit interval 5 seconds

EXT3 FS 2.4-0.9.19, 19 August 2002 on ide1(22,65), internal journal

EXT3-fs: mounted filesystem with ordered data mode.

kjournald starting.  Commit interval 5 seconds

EXT3 FS 2.4-0.9.19, 19 August 2002 on ide0(3,6), internal journal

EXT3-fs: mounted filesystem with ordered data mode.

kjournald starting.  Commit interval 5 seconds

EXT3 FS 2.4-0.9.19, 19 August 2002 on ide1(22,69), internal journal

EXT3-fs: mounted filesystem with ordered data mode.

kjournald starting.  Commit interval 5 seconds

EXT3 FS 2.4-0.9.19, 19 August 2002 on ide0(3,65), internal journal

EXT3-fs: mounted filesystem with ordered data mode.

Real Time Clock Driver v1.10e

gameport0: Emu10k1 Gameport at 0xc400 size 8 speed 817 kHz

ehci-hcd.c: 2002-May-07 USB 2.0 'Enhanced' Host Controller (EHCI) Driver

ehci-hcd.c: block sizes: qh 96 qtd 96 itd 128 sitd 64

PCI: No IRQ known for interrupt pin A of device 00:02.0. Please try using pci=biosirq.

usb-ohci.c: found OHCI device with no IRQ assigned. check BIOS settings!

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 00:02.1 to 64

usb-ohci.c: USB OHCI at membase 0xd0947000, IRQ 11

usb-ohci.c: usb-00:02.1, PCI device 10de:0067 (nVidia Corporation)

usb.c: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 2

usb.c: kmalloc IF cead1c60, numif 1

usb.c: new device strings: Mfr=0, Product=2, SerialNumber=1

usb.c: USB device number 1 default language ID 0x0

Product: USB OHCI Root Hub

SerialNumber: d0947000

hub.c: USB hub found

hub.c: 3 ports detected

hub.c: standalone hub

hub.c: ganged power switching

hub.c: global over-current protection

hub.c: Port indicators are not supported

hub.c: power on to power good time: 2ms

hub.c: hub controller current requirement: 0mA

hub.c: port removable status: RRR

hub.c: local power source is good

hub.c: no over-current condition exists

hub.c: enabling power on all ports

usb.c: hub driver claimed interface cead1c60

usb.c: kusbd: /sbin/hotplug add 1

ehci-hcd.c: 2002-May-07 USB 2.0 'Enhanced' Host Controller (EHCI) Driver

ehci-hcd.c: block sizes: qh 96 qtd 96 itd 128 sitd 64

ehci-hcd.c: 2002-May-07 USB 2.0 'Enhanced' Host Controller (EHCI) Driver

ehci-hcd.c: block sizes: qh 96 qtd 96 itd 128 sitd 64

ehci-hcd.c: 2002-May-07 USB 2.0 'Enhanced' Host Controller (EHCI) Driver

ehci-hcd.c: block sizes: qh 96 qtd 96 itd 128 sitd 64

ehci-hcd.c: 2002-May-07 USB 2.0 'Enhanced' Host Controller (EHCI) Driver

ehci-hcd.c: block sizes: qh 96 qtd 96 itd 128 sitd 64

ehci-hcd.c: 2002-May-07 USB 2.0 'Enhanced' Host Controller (EHCI) Driver

ehci-hcd.c: block sizes: qh 96 qtd 96 itd 128 sitd 64

ehci-hcd.c: 2002-May-07 USB 2.0 'Enhanced' Host Controller (EHCI) Driver

ehci-hcd.c: block sizes: qh 96 qtd 96 itd 128 sitd 64

ehci-hcd.c: 2002-May-07 USB 2.0 'Enhanced' Host Controller (EHCI) Driver

ehci-hcd.c: block sizes: qh 96 qtd 96 itd 128 sitd 64

ehci-hcd.c: 2002-May-07 USB 2.0 'Enhanced' Host Controller (EHCI) Driver

ehci-hcd.c: block sizes: qh 96 qtd 96 itd 128 sitd 64

ehci-hcd.c: 2002-May-07 USB 2.0 'Enhanced' Host Controller (EHCI) Driver

ehci-hcd.c: block sizes: qh 96 qtd 96 itd 128 sitd 64

ehci-hcd.c: 2002-May-07 USB 2.0 'Enhanced' Host Controller (EHCI) Driver

ehci-hcd.c: block sizes: qh 96 qtd 96 itd 128 sitd 64

ehci-hcd.c: 2002-May-07 USB 2.0 'Enhanced' Host Controller (EHCI) Driver

ehci-hcd.c: block sizes: qh 96 qtd 96 itd 128 sitd 64

ehci-hcd.c: 2002-May-07 USB 2.0 'Enhanced' Host Controller (EHCI) Driver

ehci-hcd.c: block sizes: qh 96 qtd 96 itd 128 sitd 64

ehci-hcd.c: 2002-May-07 USB 2.0 'Enhanced' Host Controller (EHCI) Driver

ehci-hcd.c: block sizes: qh 96 qtd 96 itd 128 sitd 64

ehci-hcd.c: 2002-May-07 USB 2.0 'Enhanced' Host Controller (EHCI) Driver

ehci-hcd.c: block sizes: qh 96 qtd 96 itd 128 sitd 64

ehci-hcd.c: 2002-May-07 USB 2.0 'Enhanced' Host Controller (EHCI) Driver

ehci-hcd.c: block sizes: qh 96 qtd 96 itd 128 sitd 64

ehci-hcd.c: 2002-May-07 USB 2.0 'Enhanced' Host Controller (EHCI) Driver

ehci-hcd.c: block sizes: qh 96 qtd 96 itd 128 sitd 64

ehci-hcd.c: 2002-May-07 USB 2.0 'Enhanced' Host Controller (EHCI) Driver

ehci-hcd.c: block sizes: qh 96 qtd 96 itd 128 sitd 64

ehci-hcd.c: 2002-May-07 USB 2.0 'Enhanced' Host Controller (EHCI) Driver

ehci-hcd.c: block sizes: qh 96 qtd 96 itd 128 sitd 64

ehci-hcd.c: 2002-May-07 USB 2.0 'Enhanced' Host Controller (EHCI) Driver

ehci-hcd.c: block sizes: qh 96 qtd 96 itd 128 sitd 64

ehci-hcd.c: 2002-May-07 USB 2.0 'Enhanced' Host Controller (EHCI) Driver

ehci-hcd.c: block sizes: qh 96 qtd 96 itd 128 sitd 64

ehci-hcd.c: 2002-May-07 USB 2.0 'Enhanced' Host Controller (EHCI) Driver

ehci-hcd.c: block sizes: qh 96 qtd 96 itd 128 sitd 64

usb.c: unable to get major 180 for usb devices

usb.c: registered new driver usbdevfs

usb.c: deregistering driver usbdevfs

usb.c: registered new driver hub

ehci-hcd.c: 2002-May-07 USB 2.0 'Enhanced' Host Controller (EHCI) Driver

ehci-hcd.c: block sizes: qh 96 qtd 96 itd 128 sitd 64

uhci.c: USB Universal Host Controller Interface driver v1.1

blk: queue c01c3364, I/O limit 4095Mb (mask 0xffffffff)

spurious 8259A interrupt: IRQ7.

blk: queue c01c34b4, I/O limit 4095Mb (mask 0xffffffff)

blk: queue c01c3820, I/O limit 4095Mb (mask 0xffffffff)

0: nvidia: loading NVIDIA Linux x86 nvidia.o Kernel Module  1.0-4496  Wed Jul 16 19:03:09 PDT 2003

Linux agpgart interface v0.99 (c) Jeff Hartmann

agpgart: Maximum main memory to use for agp memory: 203M

agpgart: unsupported bridge

agpgart: no supported devices found.

0: NVRM: AGPGART: unable to retrieve symbol table

parport0: PC-style at 0x378 [PCSPP,TRISTATE]

lp0: using parport0 (polling).

usb.c: registered new driver usblp

printer.c: v0.11: USB Printer Device Class driver

ide-floppy driver 0.99.newide

```

ich habe auch hotplug usbview und libusb emerged, usbview zeigt mir lediglich ein

USB OHCI Root Hub

PCI device 10de:0068 (nvidia Corporation)

----------

## lorschy

hat denn keiner nen nforce 2 board und nen usb drucker?

ich raffs nicht, mittlerweile ist es soweit das das system nicht ueber runlevel 3 rauskommt da es von hotplug abgeschossen wird. 

irgendwas is bei mir wohl ganzschoenschief gelaufen.

wuerde mich freuen wenn mir mal jmd mit funzender config seine lsmod zeigen koennte.

----------

## birnbaumtruhe

Wo liegt denn genau das Problem? Sagt dir dein Cups, hmm, noe nichts gefunden oder wie oder was? Ich hab mich jetzt mit USB auch gut rumgeschlagen wobei es bei mir wohl an der System.map lag (hüstel). Ich hatte auch vor in naher Zukunft einen USB Drucker mir zu holen, von daher. Poste doch mal genau wo die Probleme liegen. Was sagt denn dein Kernel beim hochfahren beim Hardware scannen, Anweisungen bei linux-printing sich angeschaut? Das dmesg mit den erweiterten USB Meldungen sieht ja eigentlich gut aus.

Gruss

----------

## birnbaumtruhe

** EDIT: Dank der Telekom ein Doppelpost. Sorry.

----------

## lorschy

nix, cups sagt garnix, und ich habe mich echt genau an das tut gehalten.

mein kernel kompiliert, die module insmodded, ganz am anfang gings mal mit hotplug aber dann habe ich das auch neu emerged und seit dem schiesst es mir mein system ab.

cups started, der printer ist da device uri ist /dev/usblp0 

das bekomm ich wenn ich ueber kcontrol versuche ne testpage zu drucken.

```
cupsdoprint -P 'HPDeskJet3550' -J 'KDE Print Test' -H 'localhost:631' -U 'root' -o ' multiple-document-handling=separate-documents-uncollated-copies orientation-requested=3' '/usr/kde/3.1/share/apps/kdeprint/testprint.ps' : execution failed with message:

client-error-not-possible 
```

----------

## birnbaumtruhe

Das klingt doch jetzt eher nach einem Cups Problem, ich hab mal (wie du wahrscheinlich auch) mal nach dem Thema gegoogelt. Mit welchen User probierst du es, root oder einen "normalen" Useraccount? In der Gentoo Search und auf cups.org finde ich nichts vernünftiges. Alternativ fällt mir jetzt nur ein die Debug Levels mal höher zu schalten. Du hast cups auch schön ins rc eingepflegt? 

Debug Optionen

"If you encounter printing problems, the first thing you should do is set the LogLevel parameter in /etc/cups/cupsd.conf to "debug" and restart the cupsd process, usually with one of the following commands:

/etc/init.d/cups restart

/etc/rc.d/init.d/cups restart

/sbin/init.d/cups restart"

Sorry, dass ich dir nicht wirklich weiterhelfen kann.

----------

## Coogee

Probier's mal mit /dev/usb/lp0...

----------

## lorschy

wenns an cups liegen wuerde dann muesste ich aber mit einem einfachen kommando wie 

cat bla.txt > /dev/usb/lp0  drucken koennen, und das tut ja auch net

----------

## lorschy

und in /dev/usb ist kein einziges geraet..... ich raff nur nicht wieso nicht

----------

## Coogee

Also ich habe auch ein nForce2-Board und benutze einen USB-Drucker. Funktioniert einwandfrei: Kurz nach dem Einschalten des Druckers erscheint lp0 im /dev/usb-Verzeichnis.

Läuft der Hotplug-Daemon vielleicht nicht? (rc-update add hotplug default)

(Für Hotplug müssen alle USB-Geschichten als Module vorliegen.)

Bei der CUPS-Konfiguration habe ich nur "/dev/usb/lp0" angegeben (CUPS selbst schlägt "/dev/usblp0" vor), den richtigen Drucker ausgewählt und allen Usern die Benutzung erlaubt.

----------

## lorschy

das problem mit hotplug ist das es nach dem ich es starten will mein complettes system freezed. 

habe es mit 2 verschiedenen kerneln versucht, wobei der eine alles USB spezifische als module hat, da is nix fest im kernel drin.

dennoch hotplug freezed das system

----------

## lorschy

achso Coogee kannst du vielleicht mal posten was fuer module bei dir geladen sind wenn dein drucker rennt? 

hotplug mag irgendwie echt nicht aber ich kann die module haendig insmodden

----------

## Coogee

```
bash-2.05b# lsmod

Module                  Size  Used by    Not tainted

printer                 7712   0  (unused)

udf                    94368   0  (autoclean)

aic7xxx               153168   0  (autoclean) (unused)

floppy                 52732   0  (autoclean)

usb-ohci               20104   0  (unused)

usbcore                41380   0  [printer usb-ohci]

emu10k1                74668   1

ac97_codec             10484   0  [emu10k1]

tuner                  10952   1  (autoclean)

tvaudio                14344   0  (autoclean) (unused)

msp3400                18400   1  (autoclean)

bttv                   96640   3  (autoclean)

i2c-algo-bit            7304   1  (autoclean) [bttv]

videodev                6624   4  (autoclean) [bttv]

lirc_i2c                3460   1

i2c-core               13028   0  [tuner tvaudio msp3400 bttv i2c-algo-bit lirc_i2c]

lirc_dev                8320   1  [lirc_i2c]

```

Tipp für hotplug: Meistens braucht man hotplug nur für USB, deshalb kann man /etc/hotplug/pci.rc umtaufen in z.B. pci.rc.disable, wodurch nicht mehr nach PCI-Hotplug-Devices gesucht wird.

----------

## boris64

ich habe diesen fehler mit hotplug ebenfalls.

kann den daemon ohne probleme starten,

2 tage am rechner rumhühnern, doch wenn

ich dann mal neustarte, endet alles nach 

"unloading alsa modules" dank hotplug in einer

kernelpanik.

da gibts nur eins:

```
rc-update del hotplug default
```

auch hier ein nforce2-board ;(

ist das etwa noch so eine 

nvidia-is-nicht-so-ganz-kompatibel-kacke?

was meinen usb-drucker angeht, der ist nun an

einen alten netzwerkdrucker angeschlossen...

----------

## el*Loco

 *lorschy wrote:*   

> das problem mit hotplug ist das es nach dem ich es starten will mein complettes system freezed. 
> 
> habe es mit 2 verschiedenen kerneln versucht, wobei der eine alles USB spezifische als module hat, da is nix fest im kernel drin.
> 
> dennoch hotplug freezed das system

 

Bei beinem Asus A7N8X Deluxe hat das ganze mit 2.4er Kernel nur funktioniert, wenn ACPI komplett raus ist - mit dem 2.6er tut es allerdings wieder. Bis dahin hatte ich auch Freezes beim hotplug Start.

----------

